# Microsoft Customer Care Number???...Please



## saurav_wow (Jun 9, 2006)

Please i want the number of Microsoft customer care INDIA.
anybody please give.
i have damaged my Win xp recovery disk.


----------



## godsownman (Jun 9, 2006)

Customer Care : 

Telephone :1800 11 1100 ( Only from a MTNL / BSNL phone )

The following cities are covered,

Delhi    	Mumbai	Chennai	Bangalore
Hyderabad	Pune	       Ahmedabad	Kochi
Kolkata	Chandigarh	Ludhiana	Lucknow
Trivandrum	Nagpur	Baroda	Jaipur
Nasik	       Bhubneshwar	 Coimbatore	 Bhopal
Gwalior	Jabalpur	Indore	Agra
Faridabad	Pondicherry	Vellore	Ghaziabad
Jalandhar	Shimla	Mysore	Meerut
Mangalore	Hubli	        Ambala	Tirupur


Source: 
*www.microsoft.com/india/connect/

Hope this helps.


----------



## SKumar1 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi,

does anyone has another number to contact microsoft for product details. I don't have BSNL or MTNL phone connection so this number is not useful.

I don't know why microsoft do not have an easy way to locate this information.

SK


PS: ... and they say they have one of the best Customer care framework.
__________
Well I got another link : *www.microsoft.com/worldwide/phone/contact.aspx?country=India
and toll free number from airtel landline and cell phone 18001021100.

One more number but it is not toll free: 08040103000

SK


----------



## aryayush (Mar 8, 2007)

SKumar1 said:
			
		

> PS: ... and they say they have one of the best Customer care framework.


Name me one company that does not claim that.
Do you expect Microsoft to say that they have crap "Customer care framework"!


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 8, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Name me one company that does not claim that.
> Do you expect Microsoft to say that they have crap "Customer care framework"!



LOL ....wht abt ur APPLE


----------



## shantanu (Mar 8, 2007)

the workign customer care no. is :
+918040103000 (toll)

toll free is posted above


----------



## aryayush (Mar 8, 2007)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> LOL ....wht abt ur APPLE


AppleCare Experience!

They have the best customer care I have heard of. I wish I could experience it too, but what to do, my damn MacBook Pro simply does not have any problem and works flawlessly 24/7. 

BTW, I did not intend to say that Microsoft has poor customer service (it may or may not). I just said that no company would ever say that they were lacking in any department - be it any company.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 8, 2007)

^^^^ why do u need to hack every thread related to the Word Microsoft with Apple rants


----------



## shantanu (Mar 8, 2007)

I think the only thing asked was the customer care no. after that the thread should be locked. so that no more spamming should happen..


----------



## aryayush (Mar 8, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> ^^^^ why do u need to hack every thread related to the Word Microsoft with Apple rants


Though I do not feel the need to justify my actions to you, I'll make an exception just this once.

If you know how to read, it should be pretty easy to figure out that it wasn't me how brought the mention of Apple into the discussion. And even if I had, I surely do not need any permission from you.


----------

